# Flounder rig is DONE!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished her up last night. Gonna try her out this weekend I hope. 2-750's on the front and 2-500's on the sides. Unfortunately I had to drill into my rail due to not being able to find any U bolts that would work to hold the bracket on. The bracket is on w/ wing nuts so I can take em on/off w/ ease. The brackets are a thick aluminum that have no problem w/ the weight. Since the lights extend off the boat a bit, trial and error to see if it affects gigging, although I plan on bow fishing mostly.... New at it so we'll see how it goes and work the kinks out!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

looks good.....hope you work em over with those lights.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I like it. Sharp looking set-uo. What kind of lights are those. Never seen anything like them. Great Job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> I like it. Sharp looking set-uo. What kind of lights are those. Never seen anything like them. Great Job.


Red ones are Husky and the orange I cant remember.... you can get em at Lowes purty cheap. The huskys are 2 bulb system. 500/750 or use both bulbs...

I'll take some night pics tonight then post em....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of genny are you gonna pull them with? Gonna be a pretty good amp draw with those 750's.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

When are we going?....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> What kind of genny are you gonna pull them with? Gonna be a pretty good amp draw with those 750's.


Got a Honda 2000.... gonna see how the 5's and 750's draw and use accordingly...if need be I'll load up both hondas and would be nooooo problems then. Test drive tonight.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jason I'm not sure your genny will run all the lights. You have 2500 total watts and the honda 2000 only puts out 1600 continuous watts. Plus the amp draw would be to much. Halos pull a lot of amps.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Jason I'm not sure your genny will run all the lights. You have 2500 total watts and the honda 2000 only puts out 1600 continuous watts. Plus the amp draw would be to much. Halos pull a lot of amps.


Im gonna try on the 500's switch 1st and go fron there...


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice lights Jason when I first rigged my lights on my boat I had 4 of those Huskys mounted just like you have yours mounted, this might save you some time I had to take off all those light wire cover thing a ma-bobs they cast a bunch of shadows on the water it drove me crazy (it might not bother you ) then if I'm right and can remember those 750,s are two different halogen bulbs a 500 watt and a 250 watt I put bulbs in all the right spots but I just used the two 500 watts in the front and the two 250,s on the sides and from time to time a bulb will go out so I would push the button on the back and turn the other one on but not all 4 500s at the same time it will trip out the gen. and another thing to check after you go gigging even if all the bulbs are not blown when you leave always check them before you go the next time it seemed to me like every other trip I went on the next trip one or two bulbs would be blown the next time I decided to go so I checked and changed them at the house and that helps out allot good luck. O I just realized you have two 500s and two 750s lol you could swap the 500s in the front and the 750s on the side but just use the 250s any way good luck again. and my Honda 2000 doesn't have a GFCI on it so if you don't have one buy one to plug in to your gen. so no one dies lol Frank...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Head on down 87 and let's go.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

GIggaMon said:


> Nice lights Jason when I first rigged my lights on my boat I had 4 of those Huskys mounted just like you have yours mounted, this might save you some time I had to take off all those light wire cover thing a ma-bobs they cast a bunch of shadows on the water it drove me crazy (it might not bother you ) then if I'm right and can remember those 750,s are two different halogen bulbs a 500 watt and a 250 watt I put bulbs in all the right spots but I just used the two 500 watts in the front and the two 250,s on the sides and from time to time a bulb will go out so I would push the button on the back and turn the other one on but not all 4 500s at the same time it will trip out the gen. and another thing to check after you go gigging even if all the bulbs are not blown when you leave always check them before you go the next time it seemed to me like every other trip I went on the next trip one or two bulbs would be blown the next time I decided to go so I checked and changed them at the house and that helps out allot good luck. O I just realized you have two 500s and two 750s lol you could swap the 500s in the front and the 750s on the side but just use the 250s any way good luck again. and my Honda 2000 doesn't have a GFCI on it so if you don't have one buy one to plug in to your gen. so no one dies lol Frank...



Yepper....I was thinking already about just swapping the huskys to a couple smaller 500s like the side 1's. So you can put 500's in both slots on the huskys??? Ive got the newest honda but not sure about the outlet....have ta check tonight. The wire screens are on my thoughts and I'll see on the 1st trip....


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yepper....I was thinking already about just swapping the huskys to a couple smaller 500s like the side 1's. So you can put 500's in both slots on the huskys??? Ive got the newest honda but not sure about the outlet....have ta check tonight. The wire screens are on my thoughts and I'll see on the 1st trip....


 On the huskys at least the ones I have its got a spot for one 500 watt and a spot for one 250 watt ( the shorter bulb ) and go ahead and buy some extra bulbs lol:thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank it looks like another Close Encounters rig.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are the night pics....w/ the huskys (both bulbs burning) on the front and the 2-500's on the sides running, my genny was humming but never cut out. I took pics of the bright and low setting from above and the front pic is from the high setting....looks like it'll be on this weekend if all goes well!!! I'll work on the angle of the lights when I hit the water....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice! I have one suggestion...The side light mounts. Where they curve forward...flip them to curve back...more coverage that way. Other than that they look great. You must have the 3000 to be pulling that many watts...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> Here are the night pics....w/ the huskys (both bulbs burning) on the front and the 2-500's on the sides running, my genny was humming but never cut out. I took pics of the bright and low setting from above and the front pic is from the high setting....looks like it'll be on this weekend if all goes well!!! I'll work on the angle of the lights when I hit the water....
> 
> 
> View attachment 79303
> ...


Very nice setup man. maybe I will see ya out there, I tend to suffer from insomnia frequently.....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Got a Honda 2000.... gonna see how the 5's and 750's draw and use accordingly...if need be I'll load up both hondas and would be nooooo problems then. Test drive tonight.


My eu2000 is only rated for 13.3 amps and like some others have said 1600 continuous watts. Do you have the EU series? Just try in to figure out how your pulling them all?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> My eu2000 is only rated for 13.3 amps and like some others have said 1600 continuous watts. Do you have the EU series? Just try in to figure out how your pulling them all?


I've got the EU too, ifin it puts too much a load (Not gonna full blast em when I run em)...just load up the brother genny too! When I looked at the bulbs in the bigguns, it said 200 w max bulbs...so I'll have to go out there and do some digging on the others...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Very nice! I have one suggestion...The side light mounts. Where they curve forward...flip them to curve back...more coverage that way. Other than that they look great. You must have the 3000 to be pulling that many watts...


Jared, the mounts were already bent that direction, although I had to add a little power to nudge em a little. If they bend the other way, it'll screw up the aluminum. I'm afraid that if they were further back, I'd have dark areas at 2 & 10 oclock....:shifty:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

diggin the bright lights & hoping they do the trick!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Those look pretty cool and economical; I think I'm going to try that set-up. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I have some halagons in the shop.....$5ea

Look like this.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

why not go with HI LED? Much less draw. Might not even need a generator then but more batteries...The prices are falling on them every day...NICE SET UP LOOKS GREAT! If you bent the 2 lights back you would not have a dark spot at 10 and 2 IMO. AWESOME JOB!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

dustyflair said:


> why not go with HI LED? Much less draw. Might not even need a generator then but more batteries...The prices are falling on them every day...NICE SET UP LOOKS GREAT! If you bent the 2 lights back you would not have a dark spot at 10 and 2 IMO. AWESOME JOB!


Ive looked at LED, but I'm plain and simple.....cheap. If I start going crazy gigging, I'll end up swapping to LEDs


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I was thinkin the pieces was bolted on...figuring on unbolting,flipping and rebolting. I dont think you would have dark spots,my lights are about 2 feet apart.
When are we going??? I have a new gig head waiting on me...hope to pick it up this week.


----------

